# IP Türsprechanlage



## Dantical (13 Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen,

was für eine IP Türsprechanlage könnt ihr empfehlen, 
die erstens optisch ansprechend ist
und zweitens einfach ohne irgendwelche Gateways direkt
an denn Router (FritzBox) anzustecken ist ?

Gruß
Dantical


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (13 Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen,

wenn du auf Edelstahl stehst kannst ja die  von WANTEC ansehen
http://www.wantec.de/tuersprechen/monolith-c/monolith-c-ipvoip.html
Preis Leistung finde ich hier gut, gibt es auch mit Fingerprint.


VG
NSN


----------



## Dantical (16 Juli 2018)

Hi,

Vielen Dank für die Info.
Wo liegen denn die WANTEC ungefähr preislich?

VG
Dantical


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Juli 2018)

Hier der erste Google Eintrag:

https://www.voltus.de/?cl=details&a...Ispa9y_Gi3AIV6LvtCh1o_weZEAQYASABEgJOtPD_BwE#


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (16 Juli 2018)

Dantical schrieb:


> Wo liegen denn die WANTEC ungefähr preislich?
> Dantical


Habe für meine mit Fingerprint 1099€ bezahlt.

VG
NSN


----------



## Dantical (16 Juli 2018)

@NeuerSIMATICNutzer

Die WANTEC Türsprechanlagen sehen wirklich toll aus.

Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Kamera und der Sprachqualität ?

VG
Dantical


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (16 Juli 2018)

Die Kamera war zu der Zeit wo ich sie gekauft habe solala.
Auflösung 640x480, die aktuelle ist aber wohl mittlerweile HD.
Sprachqualität ist top. Habe das ganze angeschlossen an einer Fritzbox.
Nettes Gimmick ist das LIVE Bild im Fritzfon.

VG
NSN


----------



## Dantical (17 Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen,

hört sich alles top an.
Die Wantec ist bis jetzt auch die einzige die mir auch optisch zusagt.

Mal schauen wie meine Regierung darüber abstimmt 


VG
Dantical


----------

